# From the Currituck..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My son and I set out in a floatblind Sat.. We lucked out,with my son's first drake pintail..


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Good job, and I also see you bagged a mallard drake and a couple of mallard hens and also what looks likes two black ducks.

Reminds me of younger days when me and my hunting buddies use to duck hunt on the beaver ponds just off the Savannah River down from Lake Hartwell just outside of Anderson SC. We use to bag Woodies early in the fall and then mallards and black ducks latter around Christmas.

What did he bag the pintail with, 16 or 20 gauge or was he carrying mega heat with a 12 gauge? That 12 would be alot to handle for his size I imagine.

I started out with a 16 gauge Remington 870 Pump Wing Master and graduated to the 12 gauge Remington Auto with 28 inch ventilated rib barrel with modified choke once I hit about 16.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That smile says it all. Congrats.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> Good job, and I also see you bagged a mallard drake and a couple of mallard hens and also what looks likes two black ducks.
> 
> Reminds me of younger days when me and my hunting buddies use to duck hunt on the beaver ponds just off the Savannah River down from Lake Hartwell just outside of Anderson SC. We use to bag Woodies early in the fall and then mallards and black ducks latter around Christmas.
> 
> ...


 Drake mallard,hen pintail,hen mallard,blackduck,hen mallard..

When I used to live there,in Currituck, we had a creek that fed into the Albermarle Sound.. We made up a makeshift blind out of trees and slid the boat into it.. We'd actually put out decoys for woodies,and flat put the hurts on em..  Never heard of anyone shooting over decoys or calling for them,but it did work for us.. My son is 12 and was shooting a berretta 20 auto.. Actually it was the second time he's duckhunted and his first duck...


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome, Brings back memories..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't do much bird huntin but when I do, we have a blast. For duck and geese I have a Mossberg 935 and for Pheasant, Quail and such I have a nice Charles Daily that BossDogg bought for me. Now I haven't hunted in about 3-4 years now but this year I'm gettin back into the swing of things. That picture does bring back some memories. Real fun times.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Talk about memories.

Where I grew up in up state SC in the 1960's, the land was not good for much of anything except for Dairy Farming and for growing fields of millet and sometimes corn to feed the cows with.

Anyway,the first Saturday after Labor Day meant two things, Clemson's first foot ball game and opening day for Doves. So the thing to do, was to get an invitation to some Dove Shoot on someones Dairy Farm (no ever charged for that in those days, it was an honor to be invited or to know someone who was) and take a radio and listen to the Tigers play.

Now the first of Sept is hotter than hell in SC and I spent many an opening day, sweating my brains out, sitting on the edge of a millet field that the farmer who was holding shoot conveniently did not do a very good job of harvesting the millet and the ground was littered with it, (sort of a legal, baited field if you will ) waiting on 12:00 Noon when you could start shooting.

Come Noon, all hell broke loose and there was always at least 5-10 dove shoots within ear shot and it we just chased those doves from field to field with shotguns blazing. It was not uncommon to take 3 boxes of shells, shoot every one of them and come home with maybe 12 doves and a sore shoulder and the right side your face swollen and blue

I remember one shoot in particular as the farmer who was hosting the shoot had lost his vocal cords to cancer and he had this little talking horn or pipe he would stick in the hole in his neck. Anyway he would ride around the field in this beat up old red jeep with a Brittany Spaniel in the back and he would bring cokes and lemonade to us younger bucks and something a bit stronger in an old brown jug to the older guys. This guy was a crack shot and I remember as if it were yesterday seeing him stop the jeep, pick up his shotgun and bang a double and that little brit spaniel would jump out the jeep, retrieve the downed doves and bring them back to farmer.

Wow talking about going down memory lane, I think I just cruised down the super highway. lol:redface:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome...that Tater is quite the sportsman...Would LOVE to have a pintail and LOVE to have a blackduck for the wall.


----------

